# Cleaning Dry Ballast



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

It looks like I put a little too much ballast, a beginer's mistake. It is all dried up now, and the train stalls from time to time. Please offer me advise on cleaning excess dry ballast from my N scale tracks. Maybe a knife or plastic sheet?

Thank you!!!
Brandon


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You will probably have to use an exacto knife along the inside of the rail to break away the ballast that is stuck there. If you have ballast piled up higher than the rail, you might just use a screw driver to chip it away until trains run without hitting it.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if it's mostly small bits, D&J is correct, just chip or scratch it off, for larger areas you may have to wet it down again, and after an hour or so the glue will soften enough for a stiff brush or similar to get it off...if you used ordinary white glue ..


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just as a tip, when I lay my ballast the last thing I do before wetting and gluing it down is to run a tooth pick along the inside of the rails to clear any bits that may be there preventing problems after it dries.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The reason the train is stalling is that glue has gotten on the
rail tops and is preventing power from getting to the wheels.

You'll need to clean the rail tops with alcohol and possibly water.

Do a close inspection afterward with a bright light. You will likely
see small dark spots or streaks on the rail top. That is glue still there and
most be removed.

It's the way of life with ballasting. Glue will get on the rails,
and it's gotta go.

Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Unless I missed it, nobody has mentioned using a vacuum to make sure you pick up all those little iddy, biddy chips.
I bought a cheap reducer kit to attach to the large hose of my shop vac. The final attachment on the end of the hose has a soft brush over the nozzle. This picks up all those pesky little pieces my old eyes can no longer see.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I am using a little knife to scrape off the ballast, should I worry about scratching the rails?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You gotta get it off. A small hobby knife is what I use.
Have a bright light on your work so you can see what
needs removal. You need to clear only the inward sides
of the rails.

Don


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I cleaned all the tracks of ballast and the train is capable of running, but still stalls at certain spots, I cleaned most of tops of rails by using a q tip and alcohol, but its not working too well. Any other way? I know I gotta get the glue off...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With a bright light and close inspection, you can actually see
the slightly darker spots on your rail tops that is causing your
loco to run bad. Look for it on the inside edge of the rails also.

It just does not come off with alcohol, I've found. You'll have
to scrape it. I use a hobby knife with a small blade. A very fine
emery will do it, if nothing else works, on the difficult spots.
(but I didn't tell you that, it's a no no). 

Don


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

scrape the top of the rails too


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

will water do it?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Try running a scotch brite pad over the railheads. This should gently remove any excess dried glue.


----------

